# Mike (Shifty) Saunders



## pbeart1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking to make contact with Shifty Saunders he was Chief Elect. on Shaw savilles Aranda and had sailed on Northern star or southern Cross. Anyone know where he is?? Ken Tindal and Paul Beart looking for him.


----------



## maxdog (Sep 2, 2011)

Paul has also reminded me that Bill Rimmer was the first Electrical Engineer on Aranda at the same time as Shifty Saunders maybe that might jog some ones memory,

Ken


----------



## pbeart1 (Oct 3, 2009)

maxdog said:


> Paul has also reminded me that Bill Rimmer was the first Electrical Engineer on Aranda at the same time as Shifty Saunders maybe that might jog some ones memory,
> 
> Ken


Ken, my emails are getting returned from your email adress?. As undeliverable.. Paul


----------



## mcglash (Oct 14, 2005)

maxdog said:


> Paul has also reminded me that Bill Rimmer was the first Electrical Engineer on Aranda at the same time as Shifty Saunders maybe that might jog some ones memory,
> 
> Ken


 To the best of my knowledge Bill Rimmer came ashore in NZ, Auckland to be precise and worked for Xerox and also to the best of my knowledge he died a fairly young man either late seventies early eighties.The last time I saw Shifty was when he was C/E/E on the Northern Star. Ken when you and I sailed together Davie Hough was 1st Leckie

Cheers Roy


----------



## maxdog (Sep 2, 2011)

Roy
Cant remember your name,but that no doubt could be an age thing,
Just heard from Paul Beart ( plum) who was,as I recall the 1st or 2nd Electrician in my short time on the Aranda.
Shifty was Chief Electrical Enginner on the Aranda at that time.
Very sad to hear that Bill Rimmer died so young - he was a larger than life character.
All the best

Ken


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

Plumb**
Have just noted your thread. via Jamie Shedden (Secretary of SSA Socy here in NZ) Shifty's name came up in talking to John Walker and Ken Allison in March last year while in UK for SSA Annual reunion in Bournemouth. Matt Rankin was there. Cant remember what was said but have flicked it onto Ken Allison
I'm still in touch with Robbie Bradley (Ex 6/E Suevic and in Brisbane) and Russ Smith (ex 2 Refrig still in Invercargill) I tried to find 'Flakers' Pete Faithful whilst in Portsmouth. but his old block has been pulled down and also his old watering hole. I think he may have "gone for the last pay-off"
Eddie Fenwick is in Brisbane
Cheers, Len Tarleton (ex 2/e Suevic)


----------



## maxdog (Sep 2, 2011)

Len T

Note your comment to Paul regarding Shifty Saunders hope you can get some response from your colleague. I have tried throughout the UK to trace him but with no success.
You mention Russ in your messsage - I remember a RUSS on Aranda could this be the same guy ?

Regards

Ken


----------



## maxdog (Sep 2, 2011)

Len

Thanks for the phone number.
Do you think you will be able to get some feedback from Ken Allison regarding Shifty Saunders.

Ken


----------



## pbeart1 (Oct 3, 2009)

LenT said:


> Plumb**
> Have just noted your thread. via Jamie Shedden (Secretary of SSA Socy here in NZ) Shifty's name came up in talking to John Walker and Ken Allison in March last year while in UK for SSA Annual reunion in Bournemouth. Matt Rankin was there. Cant remember what was said but have flicked it onto Ken Allison
> I'm still in touch with Robbie Bradley (Ex 6/E Suevic and in Brisbane) and Russ Smith (ex 2 Refrig still in Invercargill) I tried to find 'Flakers' Pete Faithful whilst in Portsmouth. but his old block has been pulled down and also his old watering hole. I think he may have "gone for the last pay-off"
> Eddie Fenwick is in Brisbane
> Cheers, Len Tarleton (ex 2/e Suevic)


Good to hear from you Len and hopefully will get some info on Shifty. I am still in touch with Jim Buist who is in Bay of Plenty area and Andy Ross is on the North sea Oil Rigs. Have a good picture of you in my closet playing the leg of my chair, a tendency you had over the trip. Didnt we have a Chief Eng, Fred Norton, on that trip who had some problems?? We have retired to central florida; 3 dogs and 15 horses!!!.
Again, good to hear from you.Kind Regards Plum


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

pbeart1 said:


> Good to hear from you Len and hopefully will get some info on Shifty. I am still in touch with Jim Buist who is in Bay of Plenty area and Andy Ross is on the North sea Oil Rigs. Have a good picture of you in my closet playing the leg of my chair, a tendency you had over the trip. Didnt we have a Chief Eng, Fred Norton, on that trip who had some problems?? We have retired to central florida; 3 dogs and 15 horses!!!.
> Again, good to hear from you.Kind Regards Plum


Paul,

Am awaiting response from Ken Allison/Alf Croston. I also questioned Wally Watson ex Dock Office (Eng Personnel), but he has no knowledge. I will be seeing Mike Butson and Jim Dalgleish (Both, Founts of Knowledge) at the Picton Reunion in April . I think Butson is aware of Jim Buist. What happenned to the Scots Junior (Guitar playing Folk Singer??? Was that Andy Ross??) He went on the train trip to Sydney from Newcastle with Flakers, and Flakers spent the night in the Sydney Lock-up( Drunk and disorderly when getting off the train). Previous 'Suevic ers' Brian Chadwick(Harry Chadders) and Dave Clarke (DC5) denied all knowledge of him but eventually did so and had to have whip round to get him out and pay his fare back to Newcastle .Heggie ,who shall be nameless on this site!!! was already driving up to Newcastle and Flakers had intended to bludge a lift.
'Flakers' was of course another nickname that you missed. I kept in touch with Tommy Drugan until he died of a stroke after an extreme Diabetes condition(1999??) still speak to his wife in Glasgow every 6 months or so. John Langstone is apparently somewhere in the depths of the South of South America. Houghie is I believe now back in NZ after several years in S Korean shipbuilding
The C/E was Fred Norden (ex S.Shields) The Grog finally got to him!! as of course it did to quite a few.

Cheers, LenT


----------



## pbeart1 (Oct 3, 2009)

LenT said:


> Paul,
> 
> Am awaiting response from Ken Allison/Alf Croston. I also questioned Wally Watson ex Dock Office (Eng Personnel), but he has no knowledge. I will be seeing Mike Butson and Jim Dalgleish (Both, Founts of Knowledge) at the Picton Reunion in April . I think Butson is aware of Jim Buist. What happenned to the Scots Junior (Guitar playing Folk Singer??? Was that Andy Ross??) He went on the train trip to Sydney from Newcastle with Flakers, and Flakers spent the night in the Sydney Lock-up( Drunk and disorderly when getting off the train). Previous 'Suevic ers' Brian Chadwick(Harry Chadders) and Dave Clarke (DC5) denied all knowledge of him but eventually did so and had to have whip round to get him out and pay his fare back to Newcastle .Heggie ,who shall be nameless on this site!!! was already driving up to Newcastle and Flakers had intended to bludge a lift.
> 'Flakers' was of course another nickname that you missed. I kept in touch with Tommy Drugan until he died of a stroke after an extreme Diabetes condition(1999??) still speak to his wife in Glasgow every 6 months or so. John Langstone is apparently somewhere in the depths of the South of South America. Houghie is I believe now back in NZ after several years in S Korean shipbuilding
> ...


Yep Len, I remember the "Flakers" in the lock up and you are right that Andy ross was the Scots Folk singer.I am sorry you couldn't trace Pete he was another one of those good guys. Also, on that trip was John Carrol (5th Eng) Alex Hughes (2nd Elect) and Bob Luman (1st elect) It was probably the best trip I had; wasn't it a round the worlder with Cypres, Greece and Italy ?. Sorry to hear about Tommy Drugan he was another great guy. Remember the old man doing a cabin inspection during the run from Auckland to Wellington? and found a young lady in my cabin, just shook his head and ignored it !! I think you gave me a rollicking. I find these days the trips run into each other and cant remeber who was on what ship. In the next while I will try and download some slides from that trip and will send them to you via your email adress..... Kind Regards Plum


----------

